# The AudioDawg house.



## AudioDawg (Jan 31, 2014)

I have a combination HT and audio room, but maintain two completely separate systems. When looking at the screen, the HT equipment is located on the left, and the audio stuff is on the right. Both equipment racks are out of view of the screen, so no LEDs to distract us during movies. I use an IR repeater for both racks.



The HT equipment is listed in this image.

 

Out of view is the Sony Black Pearl projector.

The drapes close for when I am listening to music. They prevent a large reflective surface from being directly between my speakers. The tall speakers to the outside are not part of the HT system.

More pics later...


----------



## AudioDawg (Jan 31, 2014)

Here are some more pics...


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Nice setup, I never would have thought of just building out the screen area instead of the whole wall... I like it!


----------



## AudioDawg (Jan 31, 2014)

If I move the center channel, there are two doors that open allowing me to get in behind the racks and work on the equipment....standing up even! That has come in pretty handy. :bigsmile:


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

AudioDawg said:


> If I move the center channel, there are two doors that open allowing me to get in behind the racks and work on the equipment....standing up even! That has come in pretty handy. :bigsmile:


Very good planning going on there... Especially since you can set your main speakers out into the room to sound their best. :T


----------



## zonecoaster1 (Jan 23, 2014)

Innovative project. Never seen a theatre setup like that, before.


----------



## AudioDawg (Jan 31, 2014)

This design allowed me to keep the window and the door functional in the room. And the entire structure can be easily removed if we sell the house. We have been there over 20 years so I dont think that is going to happen...but you never know I guess.

The images dont show it well, but the "box" has gently sloped sides, they are not straight back at 90 degree angles. That creates a trapezoid in the corners instead of a rectangle. Much better for the audio. The equipment racks dictated the depth of the box.

Also, there is at least 8 feet to the sides of either of the two tall speakers which pretty much eliminates first reflections.

I really got lucky when we bought the house, that room was already there...just waiting for someone to make a theater/audio room out of it. :bigsmile: There is an additional 12 feet behind the seats, and the movie surround field is quite large because of it.


----------



## zonecoaster1 (Jan 23, 2014)

Nice to have a (huge!) dedicated room for it. Storing away ideas for 20 years from now when we'll have lived in our house as long as you now have in yours, (some of) our children might be out of the house (or at least re-organized living space-wise), and the bonus room can be used as such rather than as a bedroom...although my wife will probably have her own plans for it... I really like the fact that it's built inside the room and not a permanent fixture so it can be as mobile as you need it to be.


----------



## kevin360 (Oct 4, 2012)

I love it!:TT That's a very innovative setup. It's really fun to see the various ways folks have addressed their unique needs. Looking at one of your photos makes me wish I had more media storage in the mancave. :duh:


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Chiming in to say great job mate - that looks like a great space!


----------



## AudioDawg (Jan 31, 2014)

When we were shopping for houses, this one was empty. We were walking around the outside peeping into the windows. When we got around back, I peered into the door and saw this cavern of a room. It really looks massive when it is empty.

I exclaimed to my wife...THIS IS IT!

And it was.


----------



## OKLAGMCRUISER (Jan 20, 2014)

AudioDawg said:


> When we were shopping for houses, this one was empty. We were walking around the outside peeping into the windows. When we got around back, I peered into the door and saw this cavern of a room. It really looks massive when it is empty.
> 
> I exclaimed to my wife...THIS IS IT!
> 
> And it was.


My wife is starting to understand the obsession...I mean...hobby, but so many times I hear from her..."you bought another set of speakers....for what purpose?"...SMH...lol.:T

Love what you have done...subscribed.


----------



## afterlife2 (Jan 23, 2013)

Looks AWESOME! Love the curtains.


----------



## daddieo (May 11, 2013)

Have you run REW on the room? Just wondering what it would show with the ceiling you have. Have you thought about putting in any clouds?


----------



## AudioDawg (Jan 31, 2014)

I have not run any EQ program on the room, other then what the Velodyne SMS1 provides. And the star field...hmmmm, never considered that. It would require a black ceiling, not sure I would like that during the day.

Since this post was started I have built myself a pair of speakers that I am using for the stereo....










The two speakers in the ceiling are the subwoofer drivers for the music system only by the way.


----------

